# Semi-newbie!



## Malfice (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi all! 

Had 5 snakes (A Fox Snake, a Western Hoggie, a Garter and 2 Corns) for about 10 years until I was 18 and had to sell them all (Besdies the Hoggie, who sadly died for unknown reasons) when I left for University. 

Got my own house and family now, so Im going to be buying my first of what will hopefully be a few (The Missus is adamant she won't have anything to do with them as she hates them - I'm gonna change that!)

Planning to get a Royal when I find one I like (Only a big pet shop and a tropical fish store with a limited [And very pricey!] selection of reptiles within walking distance here in Bury, UK, going to try and find a local breeder or another store.) and I've got my RUB set up perfectly for my new friend! 

Below, I've included some pictures of my RUB and was wondering if this will be ok for a Royal? I'm planning to add a second hide on the cool side and some plants, but any other advice is welcome. Its at about 31 degrees on the warm side and 20 degrees on the other - is this ok? Any advice on how I can improve this if not? Also needs to be moved somewhere a little higher up! Got 2 year old twins, gonna have to keep him or her out of their reach. 

Thanks!


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

It looks very sparse, Royals are shy and really appreciate lots of hiding places  once you've added another hide I would also use some loo rolls and fake plants to give security


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Malfice said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Had 5 snakes (A Fox Snake, a Western Hoggie, a Garter and 2 Corns) for about 10 years until I was 18 and had to sell them all (Besdies the Hoggie, who sadly died for unknown reasons) when I left for University.
> 
> ...


Hey and welcome !

I'd hardly call you a newbie with you having all those snakes years ago 

I only use vivs as you can see your snakes so much better and clearer but I realise that many prefer RUBS .... In your case you've mentioned that you'll add some fake plants .... some decent ones to be had from those pound-stretcher type places apparantly .... I'd also get myself over to the Burrs Leisure park ( walking distance ?) and pick up some decent looking branches / bark pieces . Some are covered in growing moss and look great ! I also pick up pieces of bark that have either been stripped off of simply fallen off large branches , these flat / curved pieces actually curl up amazingly quickly when they are dried out on a radiator / heater of some kind . Snakes love the curled up bark , they climb over and through them and many actually SLEEP in them as well !

Nice to see a snake guy coming back 

Incidentally , there's a baby Royal for sale at £15 just a few miles away ( Rochdale I think ) .
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/1062150-cb-14-1-1-normal.html


Regards .


----------



## Malfice (Dec 23, 2014)

clumsyoaf said:


> It looks very sparse, Royals are shy and really appreciate lots of hiding places  once you've added another hide I would also use some loo rolls and fake plants to give security


Yeah, I've bought some plants, plus a log and a second hide which are both drying out from being disinfected right now.  

I've decided to wait a bit before I actually get the snake though, as I want to be 100% sure that what I get is what I want. We have 2 year old Twins, and while they won't be handling whatever I get, they're absolutely obsessed with Snakes, so I was considering looking into a more active species that they can see during the day. (The RUB is well out of their reach though, so no accidental escapes!)

Any suggestions on a more active species would be great! I'm not really too keen on Corns, and ideally don't want something that's going to get to more that 7/8 foot. Preferably something that can be kept in the RUB I have for now, but I plan on picking up a Viv in the next couple of months, got a nice big alcove in the living room that has nothing in it! (Besides a Chistmas tree!)


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Malfice said:


> Yeah, I've bought some plants, plus a log and a second hide which are both drying out from being disinfected right now.
> 
> I've decided to wait a bit before I actually get the snake though, as I want to be 100% sure that what I get is what I want. We have 2 year old Twins, and while they won't be handling whatever I get, they're absolutely obsessed with Snakes, so I was considering looking into a more active species that they can see during the day. (The RUB is well out of their reach though, so no accidental escapes!)
> 
> Any suggestions on a more active species would be great! I'm not really too keen on Corns, and ideally don't want something that's going to get to more that 7/8 foot. Preferably something that can be kept in the RUB I have for now, but I plan on picking up a Viv in the next couple of months, got a nice big alcove in the living room that has nothing in it! (Besides a Chistmas tree!)


Well if you're open to suggestions ... active and not too big ... what about King snakes ...Pete Johnson lives just about 8 miles away and breeds / sells stunning Desert Kings and a wide choice of Cali Kings including albinos etc etc . Also stunning Corn snakes although I know you're it to keen on them . Most of the hatchlings are just £25 each and in perfect condition !

I've had loads of him over the years and they've all had fabulous temperaments which is a bonus for Kings 


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/977716-different-types-king-snake-sale.html


Finally he DID have some gorgeous baby Pine snakes a short while ago . Beauts with great temperaments and something just a little "different " - cheap as well !


----------



## Malfice (Dec 23, 2014)

Zincubus said:


> Well if you're open to suggestions ... active and not too big ... what about King snakes ...Pete Johnson lives just about 8 miles away and breeds / sells stunning Desert Kings and a wide choice of Cali Kings including albinos etc etc . Also stunning Corn snakes although I know you're it to keen on them . Most of the hatchlings are just £25 each and in perfect condition !
> 
> I've had loads of him over the years and they've all had fabulous temperaments which is a bonus for Kings
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion! I've just messaged him and asked for a list of what he has available right now. I've handled a few Kings in the past, most of which were lovely although I know they can have quite bad temperaments. Good job I'm not afraid of being bitten once in a while. (The Fox Snake I used to have loved to strike out every so often!) 

I dunno why I don't really fancy a Corn. The ones I had in the past were both lovely. Might just be because I've had them in the past! (Although I do plan to get another Hoggie at some point, I love those little guys!)


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Malfice said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I've just messaged him and asked for a list of what he has available right now. I've handled a few Kings in the past, most of which were lovely although I know they can have quite bad temperaments. Good job I'm not afraid of being bitten once in a while. (The Fox Snake I used to have loved to strike out every so often!)
> 
> I dunno why I don't really fancy a Corn. The ones I had in the past were both lovely. Might just be because I've had them in the past! (Although I do plan to get another Hoggie at some point, I love those little guys!)


He's got some fabulous Cali morphs , I'm not sure that he answers PMs ! 

I'm not even sure he has a mobile for texts . I've had to ring him everytime I need something from him .


----------



## Malfice (Dec 23, 2014)

Zincubus said:


> He's got some fabulous Cali morphs , I'm not sure that he answers PMs !
> 
> I'm not even sure he has a mobile for texts . I've had to ring him everytime I need something from him .


I've left a reply on his thread, going to give him a ring after Christmas and see if its ok if I go and have a look this weekend. After doing some reading to add to what I already knew about them, I think a Kingsnake will be perfect. :2thumb:


----------



## Malfice (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion Zincubus! Picked up Solomon, my new Kingsnake yesterday! Such a cute little guy, really calm too, seems to love being handled. The blacks and whites are stunning.


----------



## Malfice (Dec 23, 2014)

Picture didnt post... And I cant figure out how to edit on here. :censor:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

That's a beaut .. I've got one of his brothers but I went for one with more black / less white . 
Just personal taste ... 
I daren't take too much cash when I go to Pete's place for my monthly lot of frozen mice as I'd just end up buying another off him .


----------

